# Like to rehome GSD x Collie



## brusta (Dec 7, 2009)

Would like to rehome a GSD x Collie cross but unsure how to best filter the forum here to see dogs available. Maybe approx 1-2 years of age.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

is there any particular reason why you`re looking for that cross?? you might find it easier to find a gsd or collie looking for a home than a cross, i`m not sure. you could try looking at many tears as they`ve always got lots of dogs looking for good homes. another option is going to the breed specific rescue but if it`s a cross you`re looking for that may be a bit difficult. have you checked your local rspca and dogs trust centre?


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Paws n claws have just taken an 8 week old gsd/collie cross puppy into their care, possibly with litter mate to follow.

Mainly black and tan.

Looking for a forever home.

I will post a photo asap.


----------



## brusta (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi All,
We missed out on one and a friend has similar. The GSD x Collie seems to be a lovely temprament. Is there a link to paws n claws 8 week puppy?


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the Paws n Claws Rescue Website

waiting for a piccie, little 8 week girl


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

That pup is just delightful :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Absolutly stunning, how could anyone not want her/him?


----------



## becca&jack (Jan 21, 2010)

i dont know if its too far away or anything but :

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...-month-old-shepherd-x-collie-need-home-3.html


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

There's Archie at Rescue Remedies http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/74021-archie-shepherd-x-collie-dob-06-08-a.html

I had my eye on him for ages but unfortunately we weren't really suitable for him. He look slike sucha lovely boy!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Look at these

Shadow - 10 year old male German Shepherd cross Border Collie dog for adoption

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-rescue-adoption/135848-henry-6-year-old-border-collie-cross-gsd.html

Buddy - 5 month old male German Shepherd Dog Cross dog for adoption


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Look at these
> 
> Shadow  10 year old male German Shepherd cross Border Collie dog for adoption
> 
> ...


#

Poor Shadow & Henry, I really hope they get the loving homes they deserve!


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> Paws n claws have just taken an 8 week old gsd/collie cross puppy into their care, possibly with litter mate to follow.
> 
> Mainly black and tan.
> 
> ...


It's a shame that the smaller rescue centres are so restrictive (NCDL are a bit better), otherwise I'd have adopted one to keep my dog company, as it is, I'm going to have to buy a puppy/dog, as I always have to.

I've followed both Bruno & Archie on the forum or on the direct website, I hope they get a home soon.

As for why would someone want a GSD X Collie, because they're the best dogs in the world. On my third Collie X, second GSD X Collie and their tempermant is excellent.

Meet Molly, two and half now, and as our old dog passed away in February this year, it is now time for a new companion for her.

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/Road_Hog_UK/P1010420-3.jpg


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm sorry I'm a little lost! Why are you finding rescues to be restrictive and why do you feel you have to buy?

All rescues have slightly different rules some re home to people who live in flats some don't and some re home where there are children and some don't. Very much depends on the rescue but I'm sure you will find quite a few rescues that will re home to you


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

hilary bradshaw said:


>


He's boofiful!
Hope someone steals him?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Road_Hog said:


> and their tempermant is excellent.


Its beyond me how people can make statements like this about a crossbreed. You might be lucky and get a lovely temperament. But you could also get a dog with the obsessive herding instinct of a collie, with CEA, terrible hips and guarding instinct of a GSD. There are no definates with crossbreeds.


----------

